# Perianal skin tag removal



## PennyG (Jan 3, 2018)

I am perplexed with how to code this.  Provider states "skin tag was isolated with forceps and cut with scissors.  No bleeding noted.  Patient tolerated procedure well."  This is not an excision, so I do not feel 46220 is appropriate.  Also looked at the 46900 series, but do not feel any of those fit.  Any idea's?


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 3, 2018)

I would code with 11200 - the code description states that it is used for 'any area' so I believe it would still apply.


----------



## cgaston (Jan 4, 2018)

There are codes for "excision of external papilla or tag, anus":

46220 - single
46230 multiple


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 4, 2018)

cgaston said:


> There are codes for "excision of external papilla or tag, anus":
> 
> 46220 - single
> 46230 multiple



I'm not sure I'd use those codes for a location of 'perianal' - the surgeons I've worked with have only used that term for the region near the anus and not for procedures on the anus itself, and as noted by the original post, this isn't an excision.


----------



## cgaston (Jan 4, 2018)

Here is the description of the procedure per_ The Procedural Reference Guide for Coders_:

*46220*  when the patient is appropriately prepped and anesthetized, the provider identifies the papilla, grasps the papilla with forceps, and crushes it.  the provider excises the crushed papilla with surgical scissors. In a similar fashion, he grasps an anal skin tag with forceps and excises it with the scissors. He may also use a surgical loop make of metal wire to remove the skin tags.  Finally, he may apply antibiotics in the area of excision.


----------

